# speedloader



## hiker (Aug 2, 2014)

Where do I fine a speedloader for s&w 44 magnum model 69.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The HKS website has a size chart. Looks like there 29-M will work.

speedloaders


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I disagree.

S&W M69 is a five-shot revolver; the 29-M loaders are for six-shot S&W and Ruger .44 Mags. These will not work in a S&W 69.

The S&W 69 has the same cylinder diameter as the S&W 696, a five-shot .44 Special.
On the chart linked above, the CA-44 model loader is listed for the S&W 696, so I would think the CA-44 would also work for the S&W 69.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Listen to DJ. I didn't realize 69 was a 5 shot.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

rustygun said:


> Listen to DJ. I didn't realize 69 was a 5 shot.


In all fairness, it IS a brand-new revolver model, and anyway, who can keep up with all this new crap? If I had a real life, I'd never be able to do it... :mrgreen:


----------



## lnsmdrftr (Jan 17, 2015)

I bought an HKS CA-44 speedloader for a Charter Arms Bulldog, .44 Special. It will work but a small difference in cylinder vs loader configuration make it so that you have to wiggle it slightly to get the rounds in. SAFARILAND and HKS we need help!


----------

